# Lake, Geauga, and Cuyahoga Counties



## Schultz and son (Nov 4, 2004)

I have trucks available for back up or emergencies. My dedicated work is in Rocky River, Which doesn't get alot of snow. I can help when there is no snow of the westside. We are located in Bainbridge and can help just about anywhere.
Call if you need help
Rick ( 216 ) 407 - 0658


----------

